# Solved: Asus memo pad 7 and Flash player?



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

This past Christmas, Santa brought my son an Asus Memo Pad 7. This looks to be like the one he has: http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-ME176CX-A1-BK-7-Inch-Tablet-Black/dp/B00KD5SER8

Anyway, he likes to play some online games and has tried to load some of them and they say that he needs Adobe Flash Player in order to run them. I've gone to Adobe's site and tried to download something for the pad, but Adobe says there is nothing compatible. I've looked online and various people claim that there is a way to make the games run on this tablet, yet I have not seen a successful account of this. Add the fact that some of those sites are bogus to begin with and now I'm seriously doubting this thing.

My question: is there anything out there that would allow my kid to play these games on his tablet that require the Flash player? If so, how to I set it up?

Thanks in advance for any help or thoughts on this matter.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I own that tablet since July.
Give me a link to one of the game sites so I can see. I have 3 browsers on my tablet. I'll try all three.
Google Chrome is supposed to include flash but I'm not so sure about the android version.


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

the one he wants the most is: http://tankionline.com/en/

Thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

All three browsers say: You need Adobe Flash Player to play TankiOnline.

I know flash was dropped from Android devices and that's the major problem.

I found this article about adding flash.
http://highonandroid.com/android-howtos/how-to-install-flash-player-on-android-4-4-2

Let me see if I can install it without too much trouble and if I can, I'll try the site with it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I found what I thought would be an easier solution. Download another browser with flash already included.
It is called FlashFox and is on googleplay
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.browser.flashfox&hl=en

I installed it and got a lot of Flashfox has stopped working screens.
Once I did manage to get to the tankionline and it started loading and said Welcome recruit. Before it fully loaded, I got the Flashfox has stopped working.

I will try it again later and see if I can manage to get a stable connection.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Forget FlashFox!!! What a piece of junk. It worked sort of once and every other time I got a black popup about how it stopped working. I've uninstalled the app. If it had worked, I might have considered buying the Pro version but I don't waste my money on junk.

I look at some other solutions that are a bit harder. It might take me until sometime tomorrow to post back.


----------



## hudstore44 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for helping. I tried it too. the page loaded 15% and then shut down.Uggh


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Next I tried Puffin browser which is supposed to support flash. It says "in app purchase". Then I did some more reading and discovered this is a 14 day trial. I quickly uninstalled that browser too.

I just downloaded an apk of flash to my desktop. Firefox, which I already have supports it, but on further reading, I see some sites can see you are using a mobile browser and only allow you to view in portrait mode and turn off flash contents.

In order to install this apk, which is not from google play, you have to turn off some security settings. I have ESET on my tablet and I feel pretty confident it will stop anything harmful. But I'm still wondering if the site will work on a tablet with android.

Google is sure going above and beyond to kill flash on newer android devices.
Funny, an older Ice Cream sandwich tablet would have flash installed and enabled.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I know it isn't what he wants but at least he may be able to play something by installing the tanki app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ovip.tank


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Flash use to be available on Android, then they realized Flash sucks like the rest of the mobile world and removed it. Flash is not available on Apple devices or Microsoft device either. 

Without jumping through hoops and maybe getting some hack to work, Flash isn't supported on Android.

If you want to use Flash enabled content on a mobile device your best option is buying a Windows 8(not RT) based tablet.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Thinking about this since I tried a few things, leads me to suggest that you install the Puffin browser which has flash included and enabled.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudmosa.puffinFree&hl=en

Have your son try the sites for the next 2 weeks. If he is happy with them, then spend the $3.99 for the browser. That's cheaper than buying a different tablet.
If they don't work, uninstall the browser.

I'd try it but I don't know how his game site works.


----------

